# Blowing in a dog nose...?!?



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi sees that as a game and will bite toward the face (in play gesture) if you are not careful. I have never heard this, I hope someone else has and will respond. I suppose it could just catch them off guard.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Doesn't do anything bad, but dogs don't like it. I have done it to rile my pups up. I have heard of trainers using bottled air (for cleaning keyboards) to interrupt a behavior.


----------



## keadodge (Sep 10, 2009)

I have done it a few times with Duncan to get him to drop something when all else fails. Seems to work. I always figured he just didn't like it.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Great. I figured if I googled it and nothing came up it could not be too bad. Just wanted to make sure. It really did work. He stopped immediately! And his mouthing can be quite aggrivating some times.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen just playfully bites at my face when I do it! I also use it to rile up my dogs on occasion.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My lab loves the blow dryer in her face. She get excited and playful (wags tail, and playfully cocks ears). But that is soft warm air, she likes it the most on her butt :doh: 

Teddi barks at the blow dryer, she gets tough and tells it off. She is sort of afraid of it, we have made it a game to keep her from being scared. 

Soft air I don't see as bad, I could bet a blast from one of the compressed air getting attention and stopping behavior, like a hose would be used. It certainly does not hurt them.


----------

